# Introducing Puff!! (Finally!)



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

I've finally acquired enough (relatively) unblurry pictures of my first hedgie Puff to give her a proper introduction to HHC. So everybody meet Puff, my 7 month old hedgie. She may have been a puffy ball of quills when I got her (poor thing probably wasn't even picked up the first 5 months of her life) but she is now my crazy playful hedgie who won't stay in a ball for more than 2 seconds at a time and I love her to pieces.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She is a bueaty :mrgreen:


----------



## Sageness (Jun 6, 2009)

Woo!

Go Puff!

Hedgies are awesome, aren't they?


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Sageness said:


> Woo!
> 
> Go Puff!
> 
> Hedgies are awesome, aren't they?


You bet they are! These two little girls are my pride and joy  Learning all there is to learn about them and the joy they bring has even convinced me that I want to include looking after hedgies and other exotics when I finally open my own veterinary practice (that' won't be for another good 5-6 years of schooling course :lol: )


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

She's beautiful!
I love the pic of her looking out of her igloo.
Looks like she was answering the door. "who rang that bell?!?" lol


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Shelbys Mom said:


> She's beautiful!
> I love the pic of her looking out of her igloo.
> Looks like she was answering the door. "who rang that bell?!?" lol


Haha you're right it definitely does!! The funny thing is that was after I was done taking her pics and was letting her go back to sleep. She went in her igloo then changed her mind and came out again like she wanted me to get a few more shots of her, I think I have a vain hedgie :lol:


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Ha ha, I wonder what she would do with a mirror?? :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Puff is sooo sweet! I really like the fifth picture. But then again, I would like to see five MORE pictures of her!


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all the wonderful comments 

Maybe I'll give Puff a mirror and see what she does :lol: Now if I could just get her to pose with objects so that we could enter some of those photo contests... lol.

There's more pics of Puff on her photobucket!
http://s635.photobucket.com/albums/uu76/Puff_and_Chloe/Puff/


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awww she is absolutly adorable! i just wanna squeeze her! hehe


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

The second to last pic is just adorable.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is beautiful.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone  I'll let her know she's a cutie!


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

LizardGirl said:


> The second to last pic is just adorable.


I was just gonna say that!!! Haha I love it!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

!


----------

